# General work permit processing time



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Standard work permit processing time*

Hi,
I am on a study visa in SA and I got a job offer in a company in SA. I have submitted documents for the standard(not quota) work permit on April 10th via an agent. However, I haven't received the acknowledgement SMS yet. My study permit is expiring on June 30th.
I would like to know how long will it take the HA to process a standard work permit. My study permit is expiring in about 45 working days. If it takes longer for HA to process the permit, is it possible to stay here until the results come out?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It is possible to stay for the results - if you have proof that you applied. Do you have it?


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi
thanks a lot for the reply. 
I do not have the proof yet. I will contact the agent as the application was submitted by them. Is it a letter from the HA?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It is simply a receipt they give you or your agent. If this wasn't given to you immediately after the agent lodged your application, this is a cause for concern.


----------



## IndianinSA (Apr 15, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> It is simply a receipt they give you or your agent. If this wasn't given to you immediately after the agent lodged your application, this is a cause for concern.



Yes, you are allowed to stay until the outcome of your application irrespective of the outcome being negative or positive. However, *you need to have a proof telling that you applied* and that is the receipt (acknowledgement) of application which your agent normally collects, make a copy for themselves and gives you the original. If you do not have that then it is certainly a matter of concern. Ask your agent for it *NOW*!

Getting an SMS from home affairs is after they enter your application into their (computerised!!!) system. It may sometimes happen immediately or if there is a backlog, then in a couple of weeks. If it does not happen in two weeks then ask the agent to find out why. You are paying him for that!


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi
Thanks a lot everybody.
I have contacted the agent and they sent me the scanned copy of receipt. It says the application was lodged on April 05th. 
However, I haven't received the SMS yet. Agent says I will receive it soon. Hopefully, I will get the result before my study permit expires on June 30th.


----------



## biyer009 (Nov 27, 2013)

su8898 said:


> Hi,
> I am on a study visa in SA and I got a job offer in a company in SA. I have submitted documents for the standard(not quota) work permit on April 10th via an agent. However, I haven't received the acknowledgement SMS yet. My study permit is expiring on June 30th.
> I would like to know how long will it take the HA to process a standard work permit. My study permit is expiring in about 45 working days. If it takes longer for HA to process the permit, is it possible to stay here until the results come out?
> 
> ...


Hi su8898,

Is it possible to work while studying in South Africa? i am looking at executive/Part time MBA options.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

On a Study Permit you legally may work 20 hours a week.


----------

